# Sunday 19th Brisbane/Sunshine Coast



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

I have a leave pass for Sunday 19th August. Is anyone interested in a session somewhere, anywhere? 

I'm almost at the stage where I'm going to get the SCUBA gear and spear gun out in order to land a Bass at EWD. :shock: :shock:

This just one option, salt water would be fine too!  

Let me know.

Paul


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2007)

After another session at EMD I now know how u feel. I caught nothin and so did everyone else. Broke another rod tip and lost another lure. :shock: 

I'm begining to hate that dam, even tho there are big fish in there. I was thinking the Narrows, sounds like it's worth a look.

I need a session in salt to make me sane again.

Cheers


----------



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

Sel

If Sunday is good for then I'm keen. Where are the Narrows?

Paul


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

id be up for a session in the narrows.

PDO the narrows is the narrowest part of the passage, its just a few kms further down roys road from the coochin creek ramp where we went.

Lee


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2007)

Or how about Wello Point, would luv to catch a larger squire 

Closer to brissy too, Lee can go the long drive for a change :lol:

cheers


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

lol, I got no problems with a longer drive. or a long paddle for that mater. why dont we head out to caloundra 12 mile, nah stuff it might as well make it the banks lol

Lee


----------



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

wello point sounds good to me.

Paul


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2007)

Winds aren't looking good for Sunday, not ideal for Wello.

Might have to look at a protected estuary situation for a fish such as the Narrows suggested, Diamond Head, Currumbin Creek or somewhere like that.

I was even thinking of trying Wivenhoe again or if you want we can just try Ewan Maddock again or travel a bit further up the road and try Lake Macdonald or Baroon Pocket.

Cheers


----------



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

Sel

I like the sound of the Narrows, what do you think?

I need to be back in Brissy By 2pm so it would need to be a morning session if that suits?

Paul


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2007)

Sure Paul

Narrows it is, I bought some chicken tonight so I can catch some bream. 

We can start around 6.30 if you want just name the time.

Lee can u give me directions to this spot please mate?

Lookin forward to chasing some bread and butter species for a change those bass are too hard to work out.

Cheers


----------



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

Sel

6.30am sounds good to me.

Paul


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

sel just take the roys road exit off the bruce highway, its between the 2 mobil servos and caloundra exit you cant miss it, follow the road all the way down past the coochin camping grounds down past the esplanade and orange orchids too the couple of houses on the left hand side put in there.

not sure if i will be there or not if i don't make it
the bellow map should give you a starting point and a few marks to fish


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2007)

OK that sounds fine to me, they're predicting rain now. So I will be there as long as it doesn't rain as I don't like rain 

Is that place known as The W's as I can't find the Narrows on my map?

I'm at work and can't see that map pic Lee, so the map might give me a clue, sorry.

Cheers


----------



## Lureme (Jul 1, 2007)

Type in Roys road Sunshine Coast in http://www.whereis.com/whereis/confirme ... ef=homeMap It's well marked on the highway but at 110 km hr it comes up fast, it's 10min drive east [where else :? ] off the highway.


----------



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

The forecast isn't good for Sunday.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

Paul

I have tommorrow off, was thinking of doing things in the morning and having a paddle at Wivenhoe in the afternoon. Now thinking of having a paddle at Diamond Head on the Pimpama River in the Moring and jobs in the afternoon  Geez I'm worse than I woman :lol:

Cheers


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

sel alby and lurem are heading up the narrows friday arvo from around 1-2pm if you wanted to meet them there.

Lee


----------



## Alby (Aug 21, 2006)

Sorry Guys, There won't be any fish there Sunday. :lol: 
Lureme and I are going to catch 'em all tomorrow arvo. Will be on the water by 2.00pm.
Sunday I'm thinking of heading to caloundra Bar / Headland / reefs.

Alby


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Alby said:


> Sunday I'm thinking of heading to caloundra Bar / Headland / reefs.
> 
> Alby


Hey Alby I would be checking out the weather forecast before planing any seaward adventures on Sunday, 15-20 kts in open water, plus rain. Saturday morning looks like the best option for Caloundra this weekend.


----------



## Alby (Aug 21, 2006)

hmmmm.... I looked earlier in the week and thought Saturday would be the worst day. Just had a look........S/E to E winds 15/20 knots....just a sea breeze! :lol: 
You might see me in the narrows afterall. Thanks for that.....I would have had another look before heading up there...I'll do a report after tomorrow arvo's outing.  
Alby


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

I think there weather people have got the forecast of rain wrong again. I reckon it will still be ok for a fish at the Narrows Sunday. I'm still keen, will take a good spray jacket tho just in case it is wet.

Cheers


----------



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

Sel

I still keen for a session at teh Narrows on Sunday. Lets lock in a 6:30am start. I will meet you at the Roys Road turn off at 6:15am

Sound OK?

Paul


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

No Probs

Seeya there,

I have your mobile so I will ring if its bucketing down, but I doubt if it will.

Cheers


----------



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

See you then


----------



## Alby (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey Guys
If it's going to rain anywhere.....it'll rain in that area. I used to go surfing every sat & Sun for years up the coast, heading up before dawn, and almost without fail (pre-drought) we'd encounter a shower as we passed through that area on the highway. Wouldn't be the first time I've launched there when it's been pissing down. Here's a tip.....if you can mount a golf umbrella, on your crate behind you so it sits up close to your back it makes life much more comfortable in the rain.
Oh, and digressing back to fishing the ocean in dirty weather. My mate who fishes primarily for tailor from his ski reckons the dirtier the weather, the bigger the fish. Here's a pick he sent me this week. I think he got these Wednesday.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Lazybugger said:


> Looking at a few websites I think the rain is considered almost a certainty on Sunday but not Saturday. I have a few drinkies scheduled for tonite but if I don't have too many I'll be looking to try and get out in the morning.
> 
> Anyone else headed out Sat morn?


Hi Scott I'm going out Saturday morning, looks like the best time this weekend.
Thinking of heading out from Scarborough Harbour into Deception bay to keep out of the S/E wind, perhaps head to the north side of Scarborough reef before the buggas shut down  ......let me know if your interested...I'll start a new thread.


----------



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

I don't care if it rains, that's why we have skin, to keep the water out.

Paul


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2007)

Still a goer Paul?

Cheers


----------

